# The Chase...



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Have no idea.. lets see some wreckin....How about anyone but Jeff Gordon ( Who will have to leave one race to get Diapers anyways) who has won enough.. and NOt Kevin whine me a river Harvick...


LOL


Coach!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Although he's probably made as much noise as he's going to make already, I think it would be neat to see Clint Bowyer get there. I'll drink an Old No. 7 to that. 

In the "anyone but" category........without any doubt or reservations, I can do without either of the Busch Bros.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> Although he's probably made as much noise as he's going to make already, I think it would be neat to see Clint Bowyer get there. I'll drink an Old No. 7 to that.
> 
> In the "anyone but" category........without any doubt or reservations, I can do without either of the Busch Bros.



I like Kyle, he's a idiot like I am lol... Really doesn't matter anyways Because we all Know Robbie Gordon won it because there was a precedent.. something to do with Rabbit relief...( Can ya tell I like the commercials the racing better some days? lol)

Gotta go mess with Saskwatch a bit brb...


Coach!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> Although he's probably made as much noise as he's going to make already, I think it would be neat to see Clint Bowyer get there. I'll drink an Old No. 7 to that.
> 
> In the "anyone but" category........without any doubt or reservations, I can do without either of the Busch Bros.


rudy,

Will drink to that! Go Clint Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat: 

It figures that Coach likes a Busch. Doh! I still like you Coach...even though you have terrible taste in Nascar drivers. :jest: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> rudy,
> 
> Will drink to that! Go Clint Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:
> 
> ...


This from a man who thinks Dale Sr was a nice guy, Rusty knows about Aero loose.. Kyles a hoot... Stewart is diffrent dunno which way yet lol...Johnson is too full of something lol.. So guess I will root for Hamlin as my main man Jeff Burton is stuck with DEI junk under the hood..lol..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Kasey Kahne and Mark Martin here.
DRAGjet


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I like Kyle, he's a idiot like I am lol... Really doesn't matter anyways Because we all Know Robbie Gordon won it because there was a precedent.. something to do with Rabbit relief...( Can ya tell I like the commercials the racing better some days? lol)
> 
> Gotta go mess with Saskwatch a bit brb...
> Coach!


LOL yeah, Robbie: The "people's" champion. 

NASCAR definitely does have the best commercials of any sport. Warren Wallace is by far my favorite driver outside the Chase :woohoo:


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Dave Blaney here!! Don't laugh!! Got to root for the Hometown boy, even though he's not in the chase and drives a Toyota!! Maybe next year!!

Tom


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> LOL yeah, Robbie: The "people's" champion.
> 
> NASCAR definitely does have the best commercials of any sport. Warren Wallace is by far my favorite driver outside the Chase :woohoo:



Funny My Wife rewinds those comercials all the time.. She is already planning to cheer for him when he gets there lol...

Dave


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Funny My Wife rewinds those comercials all the time.. She is already planning to cheer for him when he gets there lol...
> Dave


My wife giggles every time Warren throws the tooth pick. No matter how many times we've seen it, it's a sure bet she gets giddy.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> My wife giggles every time Warren throws the tooth pick. No matter how many times we've seen it, it's a sure bet she gets giddy.



I think you and I may have something to be jealous over in 8-9 years my friend..lol...


Dave


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I think you and I may have something to be jealous over in 8-9 years my friend..lol...
> Dave


LOL yeah


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Go!! Go!! Go!! ... 

Well, I don't really care where they go just... GO!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Coach, 

LOL...Dale Sr. a nice guy....not sure if I said that. A nice guy to loose to maybe. Yeah I miss SR. He made it fun. 

2nd place is just the first looser....can't blame a guy for trying. :devil: :woohoo: :devil: :roll:  Har, har, har He wasn't called the Eliminator (ooops sorry did I bump you?) for nothing.

Bob...zilla


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Coach,
> 
> LOL...Dale Sr. a nice guy....not sure if I said that. A nice guy to loose to maybe. Yeah I miss SR. He made it fun.
> 
> ...


Actually, that was "The Intimidator". 

However, my friends and I put our own spin on that as well. We refer to him as "The Instigator". 

At any rate, whether it be Intimidator, Eliminator, Instigator. They all fit.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> Actually, that was "The Intimidator".
> 
> However, my friends and I put our own spin on that as well. We refer to him as "The Instigator".
> 
> At any rate, whether it be Intimidator, Eliminator, Instigator. They all fit.


If you don't want to trade paint, then stay off the track. Earnhardt wasn't the first or last racer to bump, spin or wreck somebody to win. I've seen Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Dale (JUNEBUG) Jr.,and others do it to win. 

It's been part of Stock Car Racing since the beginning. Anyone remember the 79' Daytona 500? 

NASCAR is slowly driving the traditional old school fan away from the sport. All they have to do is put the same engine in each car and we have an IROC series. The new fans coming in don't know anything about, David Pearson, Cale Y., LeeRoy Y., Curtis Turner, Tim Flock, Rex White, Wendell Scott, Richard Petty, The Allison brothers, and the list goes on. Randy.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't understand why no one likes Jeff Gordon or Jimmie Johnson. I know they are whiny (no doubt about that). But they are darn good drivers.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

cagee said:


> I don't understand why no one likes Jeff Gordon or Jimmie Johnson. I know they are whiny (no doubt about that). But they are darn good drivers.



I do not hate Gordon, I just want a change.. Johnstone is attitude I think. Plus they both speak good English lol....


Dave


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Plus they both speak good English lol....
> 
> 
> Dave


Prim and Proper


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> If you don't want to trade paint, then stay off the track. Earnhardt wasn't the first or last racer to bump, spin or wreck somebody to win. I've seen Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Dale (JUNEBUG) Jr.,and others do it to win.
> 
> It's been part of Stock Car Racing since the beginning. Anyone remember the 79' Daytona 500?
> 
> NASCAR is slowly driving the traditional old school fan away from the sport. All they have to do is put the same engine in each car and we have an IROC series. The new fans coming in don't know anything about, David Pearson, Cale Y., LeeRoy Y., Curtis Turner, Tim Flock, Rex White, Wendell Scott, Richard Petty, The Allison brothers, and the list goes on. Randy.


I should probably clarify......Never meant it to be a negative editorial regarding Big E. The humor was moreso just the play on words


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

[edited] Post edited and poster banned for 7 days.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

David Pearson, Cale Y., LeeRoy Y., Curtis Turner, Tim Flock, Rex White, Wendell Scott, Richard Petty, The Allison brothers, and the list goes on.

Tim Flock was before my time, but I remember the rest. Would be cheering for Truex (home town boy) but he's been all but eliminated thanks to Kurt Busch, Tony Stewart and engine trouble. I guess there's always next season.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I work for **** Depot for so many years I lost count, but still ask every couple weeks if the Home Depot car won? LOL


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Tim Flock was before my time also. But I saw a documentry about him. He had a monkey in the car with him at a few races. Jocko Flocko was his name. Funny story. Randy.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

When I was young(and according to my Father Foolish) I raced NASCAR and we all used the CHROME HORN. It was looked upon as just another tool to get by the guy that kept blocking you. When I first started racing Sportsman Curtis told me two things to remember, He said second was only the first loser, and that if I wasn't able to both dish it out, and take it in return I should take up Bridge instead of racing.
Cheers!
Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Chase...


----------

